# Deneb doch schon im Dezember 2008?



## BeachBoy08 (3. November 2008)

*AMD´s neue Quad-Core Modelle werden sehnsüchtig erwartet, sind aber erst für Januar 2009 angekündigt.

*Wie Hartware herausbekommen hat will AMD seine Kunden aber nicht weiter warten lassen und verlegt die Einführung deshalb auf Demzember 2008 vor.

Wie vor einiger Zeit berichtet wurde sind die Server Pendants des Deneb (Shanghai) auch schon auf dem Weg zu den Kunden geschickt worden.
Deshalb ist es umso wahrscheinlicher, dass AMD auch den Start des Deneb vorverlegt.

Ein schlechte Idee wäre das sicherlich nicht, denn  so könnte man noch einen Teil des Weihnachtsgeschäftes abpassen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. November 2008)

Naja, wenn AMD so schnell fertigen kann, warum nicht.
Das ist auch bisher das einzige Problem, ansonsten ist er ja eigentlich fertig...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> *Ein schlechte Idee* wäre das sicherlich, so könnte man noch einen Teil des Weihnachtsgeschäftes abpassen.



Sicher ?


----------



## Fransen (3. November 2008)

Ich würde mich darüber sehr freuen.

Bin mal gespannt wie das Duell Deneb vs. C2Q ausgeht, denn davon hängt meine Entscheidung ab, wer in den PC kommt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. November 2008)

Der Deneb dürft idR überlegen sein.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. November 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Sicher ?


Ich kenne genug Leute, die zu Weihnachten Geld bekommen und das dann nach Weihnachten noch in Hardware investieren.
Auf jeden Fall ist es sinnvoller die neuen CPUs schon im Dezember rauszubringen, dann ist zwar das Weihnachtsgschäft größtenteils schon wieder vorbei, aber immer noch besser als im Januar, wenn gar nichts mehr los ist...


----------



## push@max (3. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Deneb dürft idR überlegen sein.



Das wäre echt klasse , wieder ein richtiger Konkurrenzkampf, wie zwischen HD4000er und GT200.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Leute, die zu Weihnachten Geld bekommen und das dann nach Weihnachten noch in Hardware investieren.
> Auf jeden Fall ist es sinnvoller die neuen CPUs schon im Dezember rauszubringen, dann ist zwar das Weihnachtsgschäft größtenteils schon wieder vorbei, aber immer noch besser als im Januar, wenn gar nichts mehr los ist...



Ich denke, er wollte darauf hinaus, das du ein *NICHT* vergessen hast


----------



## Uziflator (3. November 2008)

Dezember wär SUPER dann kann mein X2 6000+ entlich in Rente!!


----------



## Korn86 (3. November 2008)

Ende Dezember dauert mir zu lange, wenn der Deneb nicht Anfang Dezember kommt wird es ein Nahelem. Der Deneb wird zwar bestimmt so schnell wie ein Q9550, aber einen Nahelem wird er sicher nicht mehr einholen können wenn man sich die Benchmarks von PCGH anschaut und der Deneb nur maximal 20% schneller sein soll bei gleichem Takt wird das sicherlich nicht ausreichen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich denke, er wollte darauf hinaus, das du ein *NICHT* vergessen hast


Ja ich habs mittlerweile auch mitbekommen.
Klutten hat mich ja zum Glück darauf hingewiesen...


----------



## Salvadore (4. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Ende Dezember dauert mir zu lange, wenn der Deneb nicht Anfang Dezember kommt wird es ein Nahelem. Der Deneb wird zwar bestimmt so schnell wie ein Q9550, aber einen Nahelem wird er sicher nicht mehr einholen können wenn man sich die Benchmarks von PCGH anschaut und der Deneb nur maximal 20% schneller sein soll bei gleichem Takt wird das sicherlich nicht ausreichen



Ich weiß, die bist heiß auf einen neuen Proz; aber warte ab. Lass dich überraschen was der Deneb drauf hat!  Dann entscheide. Allein schon wegen den Preisen bis nach Weihnachten warten!

Aber es ist bereits eine weile bekannt, dass der Deneb bereits von dieses Jahr kommt! Hier die neuen Namen und die (groben) Erscheinungstermine:
http://news.ati-forum.de/index.php/de/news/35-amd-prozessoren/57-45nm-phenoms-neue-namen


----------



## Korn86 (4. November 2008)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die bist heiß auf einen neuen Proz; aber warte ab. Lass dich überraschen was der Deneb drauf hat!  Dann entscheide. Allein schon wegen den Preis bis nach Weihnachten warten!



Mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr daran dass der Deneb es mit dem Nahelem aufnenehmen kann, da müsste der Deneb schon mindestens 40% schneller als ein Agena sein 

Außerdem wäre eine Deneb mit 200-250€ auch nicht günstiger als ein Core i7 920, wenn letzterer in den nächsten Wochen von seinen 300€ Einführungspreis günstiger wird


----------



## Parker (4. November 2008)

naja wer nicht Unsummen ausgeben will und noch ein AM2+ Board hat, wird bestimmt nicht so schnell Umsteigen auf i7/X58/DDR3 sondern vorerst den Deneb bevorzugen


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr daran dass der Deneb es mit dem Nahelem aufnenehmen kann, da müsste der Deneb schon mindestens 40% schneller als ein Agena sein
> 
> Außerdem wäre eine Deneb mit 200-250€ auch nicht günstiger als ein Core i7 920, wenn letzterer in den nächsten Wochen von seinen 300€ Einführungspreis günstiger wird



Durchaus richtig, aber Intel wird für den Core i7 je nach Reihe mehrere Sockel verwenden (korrigiert mich wennich falsch liege). Bei AMD ist dem nicht.


----------



## eMMelol (4. November 2008)

mhh, ich glaube nicht wirklich das der deneb es mit einem core2quad q9550 aufnehmen kann, ich mag jetzt ein wenig voreingenommen wirken, aber ist dem nicht so das jeder phenom derzeit noch selbst von meinem core2quad q6700 in die schrancken verwiesen wird? wie soll da durch eine strucktur verkleinerung bitte so ein leistungsplus herkommen? ganz sicher nicht von der architecktur, denn die ist wie bei den penryn von intel nur leicht überarbeitet wurden.. 

mfg eMMe


----------



## maxi2290 (4. November 2008)

eMMelol schrieb:


> mhh, ich glaube nicht wirklich das der deneb es mit einem core2quad q9550 aufnehmen kann, ich mag jetzt ein wenig voreingenommen wirken, aber ist dem nicht so das jeder phenom derzeit noch selbst von meinem core2quad q6700 in die schrancken verwiesen wird? wie soll da durch eine strucktur verkleinerung bitte so ein leistungsplus herkommen? ganz sicher nicht von der architecktur, denn die ist wie bei den penryn von intel nur leicht überarbeitet wurden..
> 
> mfg eMMe



sehe ich änlich. gut mehr l3 cache bringt vll. was aber sonst ist das nur ein 45nm agena den sie höher takten können. 
will jetzt nicht alles schwarz malen. aber ich glaube nicht das der deneb den core i7 einholen kann. höchstens die penryn.


----------



## Salvadore (4. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile glaube ich nicht mehr daran dass der Deneb es mit dem Nahelem aufnenehmen kann, da müsste der Deneb schon mindestens 40% schneller als ein Agena sein
> 
> Außerdem wäre eine Deneb mit 200-250€ auch nicht günstiger als ein Core i7 920, wenn letzterer in den nächsten Wochen von seinen 300€ Einführungspreis günstiger wird



Der Deneb wird mit mindestens 2.8GHz auffahren; der Bloomfield "nur" mit 2,67GHz!


----------



## Korn86 (4. November 2008)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Der Deneb wird mit mindestens 2.8GHz auffahren; der Bloomfield "nur" mit 2,67GHz!



Ja und?

Der Nahelem hat eine viel höhere pro MHz-Rechenleistung als der Deneb


----------



## Arrow1982 (4. November 2008)

Was den Deneb in meinen Augen einfach zur besseren Wahl macht ist die Kompatibilität zu DDR2 und DDR3, und daß er auf älteren Boards auch noch geht. 

Intel ist mit dreierlei Sockel für eine Prozessorgeneration komplett aufm Holzweg. Das ist nicht User-Freundlich, man kann keine CPU kaufen und dann mal schnell den HTPC oder Büro PC nachrüsten wenn man im Spielerechner ne neue CPU kauft.


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2008)

Man hätte ja denken können Intel hätte was dazu gelernt. Wieder nix. Ich sehe jetzt schon das Geschreie wenn Intel keine neuen CPUs für einen Sockel bringt.


----------



## eMMelol (4. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Man hätte ja denken können Intel hätte was dazu gelernt. Wieder nix. Ich seheh jetzt schon das Geschreie wenn Intel keine neuen CPUs für einen Sockel bringt.



^^ recht haste ja schon ein bisschen, aber mal ehrlich wer highend will holt sich eh den sockel 1366 und das schon anfang nächstenjahres, ich finde für spieler hat auch garnichts anderes einen sinn aber das ist meine auffassung und 200€ oder mehr geb ich da dann auch gern für nen board aus. wenn man weiß was man in seinem pc haben will oder was man damit machen möchte ist die frage nach dem sockel eigentlich sch...egal und wer hofft in 3 jahren immernoch ein und das selbe board wie jetzt zu benutzen , darauf zu spielen und dann noch nen prozessor von in 3 jahren draufzubaun, der ist meiner meinung nach ein sehr krasser optimist.

mfg


----------



## Blackiwid (4. November 2008)

Naja jetzt wartet doch mal. Gut für leute die jetzt schon annähernd das schnellste haben und dann ein update machen wollen um wieder an die leistungsspitze zu kommen und gerne 300,- zahlen um 20% mehr speed zu kriegen bitte lasst euch nicht zurück halten.

Ansonsten ist es eine frage des gesamtpakets, mainboard + processor und den zugehörigen preisen und stromverbrauch. Für mich wäre jeder wirklcih jeder verfügbare quad hier jetzt schnell genug, reicht auch im grunde noch mein 2ghz x2 zur not, die topmodelle kann man sich doch eh nicht leisten außer man muss das wetter berechnen wobei es dafür auch andere lsöungen gibt.

Seht doch mal was die kleinen architecturänderungen und ein dieshrink von hd 2xxx -> hd 3xxx gebracht haben. 

1. ziel von amd wird wohl sein ihre jetzigen kunden ein gutes upgradepaket für nen fairen preis zu liefern. oder noch leute die noch nen pentium 4 rumstehen haben. Die die von nem core2duo auf nen Deneb umsteigen werden wohl wenige sein.

10% leistung hin oder her. Wenn das preis/leistungsverhältnis passt inclusive stromverbrauch sind die meisten inclusive mir davon überzeugt. Wenn man aber wetter berechnen will oder jeden tag 2 filem encodieren will bitte holt euch nen teuren intel.


----------



## Arrow1982 (5. November 2008)

Gerade zum Spielen ist die CPU Leitung nicht so wichtig. Wer viel Video codiert, ordentlich Photoshop o.ä. verwendet der braucht eine starke CPU.

Die meisten Spielen in großen Auflösungen mit Einstellungen, die so gewählt sind, daß die Grafikkarte gefordert wird (von ein paar UT Zockern abgesehen, die mit minimaleinstellungen spielen) da hat die CPU recht wenig Einfluss auf die FPS. 

Und deshalb ists eigentlich egal für Spieler ob die CPU in 640x480 jetzt 120 oder 130 FPS zusammenbringt, denn so spielt ja niemand. -> Für Spieler reicht auch ein 2,4 Ghz Agena vollkommen aus. Schneller CPUs machen für alle möglichen Anwendungen Sinn aber nicht für Spiele.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. November 2008)

leider sind die jetztigen agenas so lahm getaktet, ihn takthungrigen anwendungen nervt das richtig wenn man merkt das nen 6000+ nen 9950@ stock locker platt macht.
aber für die meisten games ist ein Phenom9750 mehr als ausreichend.
ich hoffe ja das die denebs die 3,5 ghz marke@air knacken, weil dann hat man in allen games seine ruhe.
und auch für encodierung mehr als genug power.

mfg


----------



## Arrow1982 (5. November 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> leider sind die jetztigen agenas so lahm getaktet, ihn takthungrigen anwendungen nervt das richtig wenn man merkt das nen 6000+ nen 9950@ stock locker platt macht.
> aber für die meisten games ist ein Phenom9750 mehr als ausreichend.
> ich hoffe ja das die denebs die 3,5 ghz marke@air knacken, weil dann hat man in allen games seine ruhe.
> und auch für encodierung mehr als genug power.
> ...



Ich finde es auch immer wieder schlecht, daß so wenig Software für Multicore optimiert ist. Da wird die Hardware nicht annähernd gefordert, wie sie eigentlich ausgelegt wurde. Immer nur Singlethreaded Anwendungen die nen haufen Schmalz brauchen anstatt das auf mehrere Kerne aufzuteilen. Dann bräuchte es gar keine 3,4 Ghz CPUs.


----------



## Korn86 (5. November 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch immer wieder schlecht, daß so wenig Software für Multicore optimiert ist. Da wird die Hardware nicht annähernd gefordert, wie sie eigentlich ausgelegt wurde. Immer nur Singlethreaded Anwendungen die nen haufen Schmalz brauchen anstatt das auf mehrere Kerne aufzuteilen. Dann bräuchte es gar keine 3,4 Ghz CPUs.



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## maxi2290 (5. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so



dann programmiert mal multithreading fähig 
das klingt immer so einfach, aber leider ist es das nicht


----------



## Korn86 (5. November 2008)

maxi2290 schrieb:


> dann programmiert mal multithreading fähig
> das klingt immer so einfach, aber leider ist es das nicht



Also die CoD 5 Beta lastet meinen E8400 schon so stark aus, dass ich schon ganz gut vorstellen kann, das hier ein Quad sinnvoll ist, das hat man aber ja schon bei CoD 4 gesehen


----------



## Fransen (5. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Also die CoD 5 Beta lastet meinen E8400 schon so stark aus, dass ich schon ganz gut vorstellen kann, das hier ein Quad sinnvoll ist, das hat man aber ja schon bei CoD 4 gesehen



Jo, stimmt.
-->>die Multicore optimierung ist atm. nicht so dolle...sie ist aber euf einem guten Weg.

@Korn
Wie hoch fällt denn der Performance unterschied b/w. CoD4 und 5 aus??


----------



## Korn86 (5. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> @Korn
> Wie hoch fällt denn der Performance unterschied b/w. CoD4 und 5 aus??




Schwer zu sagen, da es nur eine Beta ist......

Bisher ist es so wenn ich auf 1680X1050 und alles auf Max stelle läuft es mit durchschnittlich 90 Frames auf meiner HD4870/1024, aber sobald ich 4XAA einstelle brechen die Frames zu 50% der Spielzeit auf 30 Frames ein. Was mich ziemlich wunder da dies bei CoD 4 nicht so ist, da lacht die HD4870 nur müde über das 4XAA.
Ich denke dass dies aber an der Beta liegt 

Aber mein E8400 wird schon übelst gestresst, weshalb ich denke dass dieses Spiel die Ära der Quadcores in Spielen einläuten wird und ein Quad somit in Zukunft mehr oder weniger Pflicht wird 


MfG Korn86


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2008)

maxi2290 schrieb:


> dann programmiert mal multithreading fähig
> das klingt immer so einfach, aber leider ist es das nicht



Och, das ist eigentlich nicht schwer, eigentlich ist das ganz easy, das parallelisieren.
Das Zusammenfügen und debuggen ist das Problem


----------



## Korn86 (5. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, das ist eigentlich nicht schwer, eigentlich ist das ganz easy, das parallelisieren.
> Das Zusammenfügen und debuggen ist das Problem



XBox360-Portierungen, bzw. Multi-Plattform-Spiele profitieren eh relativ gut von mehreren Kernen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> XBox360-Portierungen, bzw. Multi-Plattform-Spiele profitieren eh relativ gut von mehreren Kernen


Siehe GTA 4


----------



## Korn86 (5. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Siehe GTA 4



Hast du mal einen Link für mich?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link für mich?


PCGH - News: GTA 4 (PC): Systemvoraussetzungen plus Release-Termin bekannt - GTA 4, Rockstar Games

Ich dachte ich hätte aber letztens auch irgendwo noch was anderes dazu gelesen...


----------



## Korn86 (5. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> PCGH - News: GTA 4 (PC): Systemvoraussetzungen plus Release-Termin bekannt - GTA 4, Rockstar Games
> 
> Ich dachte ich hätte aber letztens auch irgendwo noch was anderes dazu gelesen...




Schade, ich dachte es gibt Benches.....

Aber so langsam setzen sich die Vierkern durch, wobei natürlich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass eine E8400 durch seinen hohen Takt die Mehrleistung die ein Q6600@2,4GHz durch Vierkernunterstützung hat ausgleichen kann


----------



## blutwurst82 (5. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Aber mein E8400 wird schon übelst gestresst, weshalb ich denke dass dieses Spiel die Ära der Quadcores in Spielen einläuten wird und ein Quad somit in Zukunft mehr oder weniger Pflicht wird




Dann wohl eher weniger als mehr - Klar werden immer mehr und mehr Anwendungen bzw Spiele MulitCPU unterstützen, aber jetzt wegen einem Spiel die Investition in einen Quad zu machen, kommt für mich nicht in Frage (nutze den Rechner meistens ausschließlich zu Spielen). Wenn dann in Zukunft 1/3 aller Spiele MultiCPU unterstützen lohnt es sich mehr (meiner Meinung nach). Bis dahin werden dann aber weitere MultiCPU´s den Markt bevölkert haben, wo ich dann auch gerne investiere.

Und wenn der E8400 mal gestresst wird, werden wenigstens mal die Leitungen freigeblasen - oder ist das nun themenfremd?


----------



## Arrow1982 (6. November 2008)

maxi2290 schrieb:


> dann programmiert mal multithreading fähig
> das klingt immer so einfach, aber leider ist es das nicht



Das habe ich nie behauptet! Aber es wäre schön, denn wenn alle Kerne auf einer CPU genutzt werden dann wären effekte, KI, etc. möglich von der wir jetzt dank single-threaded Programmierung nur träumen können.

Denn ein lumpiger 2,2 Ghz Agena, der auf allen 4 Kernen rechnet ist bedeutend schneller als jeder Nehalem mit 3,2 Ghz wenn nur ein Kern ausgelastet ist. 

Deshalb wäre es für alle Spieler und sonstige Anwender von Vorteil wenn Multicore endlich mal für viele nicht nur für wenige Anwendungen vorangetrieben würde.


----------



## maxi2290 (6. November 2008)

die meisten spiele profitieren deutlich von 2 kernen. aber die skalierung fällt bei 4 kernen oft ins bodenlose. 

assasins creed ist z.b. son fall. die steigerung der performance von 1 auf 2 kerne ist sehr hoch, mit nem athlon 64 4000+ (8800gts 320mb) ruckelt es teilweise deutlich. von 2 auf 4 kernen ist der unterschied nicht mehr spürbar. und nachgemessen sinds laut pcghw auch nur ein paar fps.

da besteht denke ich aber noch deutlich potenzial. leider wurden die spiele die heute rauskommen schon vor 2-3 jahren angefangen. und da fing es gerade so an. ich denke in so 1-3 jahren haben wir dann mittlere bis gute multicore-optimierungen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2008)

maxi2290 schrieb:


> die meisten spiele profitieren deutlich von 2 kernen.


Nein, tun sie nicht!
Die Leistungssteigerung kommt von einem angepassten, multithreaded Grafiktreiber.


----------



## Gast20150401 (7. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> *AMD´s neue Quad-Core Modelle werden sehnsüchtig erwartet, sind aber erst für Januar 2009 angekündigt.
> 
> *Wie Hartware herausbekommen hat will AMD seine Kunden aber nicht weiter warten lassen und verlegt die Einführung deshalb auf Demzember 2008 vor.
> 
> ...



Vor allen diengen kommen dann auch die Tests früher.


----------



## jaytech (8. November 2008)

Für mich wird der geringere Stromverbrauch der Hauptgrund sein umzusteigen und ich gehe von ca. 10-15% Mehrleistung aus, das genügd mir als Kaufargument, außderdem kann ich warten bis er günstiger wird. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich unbedingt aufrüsten müsste.


----------



## Nelson (8. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, tun sie nicht!
> Die Leistungssteigerung kommt von einem angepassten, multithreaded Grafiktreiber.


hehe was ich gestern bei nem gemütlichen zocker abend sehr geil fand, ist dass diablo 2 den ersten core (q66) mit 50% auslastet den zweiten mit 40 den dritten mit 30 und den vierten mit 20%
fragt mich nich warum, aber es war so^^
wie siehts eigetnlich mit der quad auslastung von cod5 aus?


----------



## elmoc (12. November 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Dezember wär SUPER dann kann mein X2 6000+ entlich in Rente!!


Meiner Auch...
Lief immer ohne Probleme...


----------



## Arrow1982 (12. November 2008)

Für nen Deneb müsste ich zuerst mein M2N-E loswerden. Denn für das alte Teil bringt Asus sicher kein BIOS mehr raus.


----------



## PontifexM (12. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Deneb dürft idR überlegen sein.



sagt wer ? 
reine spekulationen, fakten !


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2008)

PontifexM schrieb:


> sagt wer ?
> reine spekulationen, fakten !


Benchmarks

Die mir schon seit langer Zeit bekannt sind und auch nicht allzu schwer zu finden, wenn man weiß, wo man schauen muss...


----------



## Arrow1982 (12. November 2008)

Freue mich schon auf vollständige Benches der finalen Shanghai CPUs!

Das sollte ja morgen soweit sein, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2008)

Freu dich nicht zu viel, denn es ist nicht zu erwarten, das irgendwer für uns brauchbare Benchmarks bencht (also Spiele)...

Hier wird man sich mehr auf SAP, SPEC und andere Serverbenchmarks konzentrieren, leider.


----------



## PontifexM (13. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Benchmarks
> 
> Die mir schon seit langer Zeit bekannt sind und auch nicht allzu schwer zu finden, wenn man weiß, wo man schauen muss...




Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2008)

Deneb kommt erst 2009 als Phenom II

Siehe hier: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## push@max (13. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Deneb kommt erst 2009 als Phenom II
> 
> Siehe hier: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User



Hoffentlich wird es im Janur so weit sein und nicht im Februar oder März.


----------



## Korn86 (13. November 2008)

Mir reicht es jetzt, ich warte doch nicht noch ein paar Monate!!!

Ich hole mir dann eben jetzt einen Core i7 920....


----------



## Lubi7 (16. November 2008)

Man man man  ........das sieht ja schon wieder nicht gut für AMD , vielleicht kommt noch ein Wunder? 
Dachte schon das es 2009 endlich eine Alternative zu Intels i7 geben wird und wieder von meinem E4300 vielleicht auf AMD umsteigen kann. 
Das waren noch zeiten wo ain Athlon die stromfressenden Intels weggepuzt hat (Mein XP2500+@3200+ Verrichtet noch brav seinen Dienst beim Kumpel)


----------



## push@max (16. November 2008)

Ob Deneb leistungsmäßig an den Core i7 herankommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Allerdings könnte sich das Spielchen vom Grafikkartenmarkt auf das CPU-Segment übertragen.

Da ist ATI/AMD von der Leistung (zumindest bei den Singel GPU Karten) gegenüber Nvidia auch im Nachteil, allerdings lockt ATI mit guten Preisen und guter Leistung, weshalb sie wieder an Marktanteilen gewinnen. 

Hoffen wir, dass der Deneb nicht viel langsamer ist, dafür aber wieder mit dem Preis überzeugt.


----------



## PontifexM (17. November 2008)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> Man man man  ........das sieht ja schon wieder nicht gut für AMD , vielleicht kommt noch ein Wunder?
> Dachte schon das es 2009 endlich eine Alternative zu Intels i7 geben wird und wieder von meinem E4300 vielleicht auf AMD umsteigen kann.
> Das waren noch zeiten wo ain Athlon die stromfressenden Intels weggepuzt hat (Mein XP2500+@3200+ Verrichtet noch brav seinen Dienst beim Kumpel)




wenn du so auf amd eingeschossen bist kann es dir so was von wurst sein ,kauf dir ein und du bist glücklich ?! 


kanns dir nicht scheissegal sein was da im rehcner wurstelt so lange es einefach ausreicht?! ich versteh das amd / intel gejammer einfach nicht entschuldige...


----------



## Arrow1982 (17. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass der Deneb nicht viel langsamer ist, dafür aber wieder mit dem Preis überzeugt.



Davon ist auszugehen.

Fraglich ist nur, ob der Markt das auch so sieht, denn Männer brauchen ja immer den Längsten und Größten...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. November 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Davon ist auszugehen.
> 
> Fraglich ist nur, ob der Markt das auch so sieht, denn Männer brauchen ja immer den Längsten und Größten...


Der Deneb läuft auf den meisten AM2/+ Board was ideal für Aufrüster, der Nehalem benötigt ein neues Board + DDR3 Speicher.
Außerdem ist stark davon auszugehen, dass ein 3 GHz Deneb dem Core i7 920 (2,67 GHz) starke Konkurrenz machen kann, in der Leistung wie beim Preis.

Ich bin mir da relativ sicher, dass der Deneb gut vom Endkunde angenommen wird.


----------



## maxi2290 (17. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, tun sie nicht!
> Die Leistungssteigerung kommt von einem angepassten, multithreaded Grafiktreiber.



das würde bedeuten das die meisten spiele auch auf einem singlecore ordentlich laufen würden, was sie aber nicht tuen. ein dualcore ist heute pflicht, ein quadcore bringt teilweise auch was, aber im vergleich zum sprung von single auf dualcore deutlich weniger. 
die meisten aktuelleren games benötigen um halbwechs vernünfig zu laufen einen dualcore...
oder willst du fallout 3, ut3 engine spiele, crysis (warhead), asssasins creed, command & conquer 3, dead space, anno 1701...... [könnte die liste hier noch weiter ergänzen, aber ganz ehrlich... keine lust...] ohne dualcore spielen. dann viel spaß...

sogar counterstrike source profitiert von dualcores (allerdings ist das in dem fall ziemlich egal da man mit einem kern schon 100 fps hat  )


----------

